# VAS 5054



## dumped_gti (Dec 16, 2003)

Has anyone bought one of these diagnostic heads with software? I'm just wondering if It's worth it. I know it's limited, however it should still have guided fault finding, and a few other goodies. I want to hear ALL pro's and con's 




_Modified by dumped_gti at 10:22 PM 3-25-2010_


----------



## dumped_gti (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: VAS 5054 (dumped_gti)*

50 views and nobody knows? ouch.....


----------



## kyle_b (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: VAS 5054 (dumped_gti)*

they're only 1200$, im sure somone bought one








but seriously, thats the cost without software, plus monthly license fees for upgrades, and you still cant program keys because your not a dealer registered with VWs server. they do not support use of the diag head with pc's other than the 5052a or the new panasonic toughbook


----------



## dumped_gti (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: VAS 5054 (kyle_b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kyle_b* »_they're only 1200$, im sure somone bought one








but seriously, thats the cost without software, plus monthly license fees for upgrades, and you still cant program keys because your not a dealer registered with VWs server. they do not support use of the diag head with pc's other than the 5052a or the new panasonic toughbook 

Not so.. I am *FULLY* able to program keys, retrieve radio codes, and do so legally through Equipment Solutions, if I want to jump through the hoops from VWoA. But i dont want to do that just yet. I want to see how much I can do without it. Just not enough demand for that stuff in my area, as the AUDI & VW dealers are only a few miles from the shop. Here is a list of approved independent shops that *CAN* do anything to a VW/AUDI from the VAS 505x stand point. 
http://microsites.audiusa.com/...t.pdf
There are TONS of vas 5054 heads with Cloned software running on whatever PC's they so choose. I'm just curious, and want to hear from someone who is actually using one.








Thanks for your input! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dumped_gti (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: VAS 5054 (dumped_gti)*

Now 180 views, and nothing? Someone HAS to know!


----------



## anh_ye_u_em479 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: VAS 5054 (dumped_gti)*

its a very delicated software a pain to work with thats what the techs at the vw dealership told me when they were installing a r32 cluster on my 03 gti
they had to enter it manually and it took them about a hour.. it went thru alot of testing they also could put any kind of milage you can desire and you can disable the alarm system but thats pretty much it so dont think you can do the cool stuff like unitronic can like disable sensors and stuff


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

I was using one about 6 months ago. But have some issues. First things first. If your gonna buy the head get the original one. There are clone out there from China. Which are total Garbage!!!!! The head communicates with your laptop or pc over 

bluetooth the china clones dont have the range they claim they do 100meters or so BS!!!So get an original and you should be good. If you buy the original and software youll have the same software that the dealer uses however you wount be able to

do updates,code keys,component protection,Change clusters,and many other part that require an online connection and vw log on username and password and a few others things that I cant think of right now.

To be honest great tool,software is good to in the sense you can test almost anything that electric in the car with test plans and so on. Personally if you dont own a private shop and just need something for your car.You have 2 choices,Vag-com from 

rosstech or VAD Mobile from VADmobile.com Personally I have never used VADmobile so I cant say from experience wether its any better than Vagcom or not. But I have used vagcom and Its a solid product.


----------



## GAudiTech (May 22, 2010)

Dont think i could trust paying that money for a copy from china.In my work i find them really slow to read control units and end up just using a 5052. only really good for adaption roadtests. To be honest it cant do much that vagcom cant. i just run GFF alongside vagcom on my laptop


----------



## dumped_gti (Dec 16, 2003)

How do I get a stand alone GFF? That's one of my biggest draw backs


----------



## GAudiTech (May 22, 2010)

Look for guided fault finding light on ebay. Not every test plan works because its not actually connected to the vehicle, but its useful for sending you down the right road and measured values can be manually inputed


----------



## GAudiTech (May 22, 2010)

Had a quick look and fond this one

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GFS-LIGHT-AUD...es_Manuals_Litterature_ET&hash=item3a5b09eb9a

This is a pretty old version though, in my work we are on version 17.2, while mines is 16.0 which is only 6 months out of date but has everything i need. The interface software is also present on these discs so if you know what you are doing you may be able to get a usb cable to work.

If you are struggling on getting the ones you want im happy to send you a copy of mine if you cover the price of postage and dvds. Im in scotland mind!


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Except that the link you posted is about a pirated copy, by supplying this to somebody you would be guilty of software piracy as well. After all, not a good idea.


----------



## marchmallow (Apr 11, 2011)

*vas5054a*

hi,

I am Joy from China,I saw your post on forum. We can offer you VAS5054A at a very reasonable prices and can offer you long time quality warranty. If you found the quality is bad, you can return to us.

Thanks!


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Hi Love,

Thanks for your great illegal offer. Draws a perfect picture of how the Chinese do business. 

Did you consider doing business without stealing from others? Probably not.


----------

